# Anyone have the Sony KDL-52XBR9 ?



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I am looking at upgrading my 50" Samsung Plasma (don't know the model off hand) with the Sony KDL-52XBR9 (price is low)

Does this TV have Picture in Picture (PIP)?
thanks


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Well the answer is no.

None of the new Sony tvs have PiP?!!? Why?
I have to have it for Football (have for 15 years). 
Oh well guess i will stay with my Samsung Plasma.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Or, get the Sony and use both the TV's. That's what I do.


----------



## acman (May 8, 2005)

Please do your self a favor and get the XBR8. I believe you can still get them. I have one and nothing compares. Beautiful! It has features like Luminous viewing and exellent sound that the XBR9 does not have. You won't be sorry.
Good luck


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks, looks like the Samsung doesn't do PiP either or the way I want it. My current 720p Plasma just produces way too much heat. 
When you PiP with it you can select HDMI with ANY other non HDMI input so basically I have my HR20 #1 HDMI in one Window and the other HR20 #2 Component in another window to watch both games at once.
The new samsung (UN55 Series) only allows TV Tuner and any other input. That is ridiculous. I don't have anything plugged in to the TV Tuner (antenna) so its worthless to me.

Thanks acman: I will look but I don't care about the sound as I turn it off and use my Amp.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

wow! the XBR8 55" version is $4700+ Is that right?


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> wow! the XBR8 55" version is $4700+ Is that right?


$4448 at Amazon. Wow that's a lot of money for pip!


----------



## BadFrog (May 31, 2006)

Sony 52XBR9 .. have had for 3 months. EXCELLENT and low price from online retailers. Outstanding picture and color resolution on HD channels and very good on SD channels. Speakers are "standard TV" quality and nothing to brag about.

Many nice features ..

The WCG-CCFL back lighting and 10 bit LCD panel gives the XBR8 a good run for the money ! Especially since the price difference is around 2-grand. 

I am very happy with the XBR9.

Also ...with a DISH 722 .. you can have PIP from the 722 ..works real fine.

Once you set your features and video inputs on the XBR9. i suggest programming the 722 remote to control the Sony interface. I rarely use the Sony remote.


----------

